# Men in Black: International - Der bisher schlechteste Kinostart der Filmreihe



## AndreLinken (17. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Men in Black: International - Der bisher schlechteste Kinostart der Filmreihe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Men in Black: International - Der bisher schlechteste Kinostart der Filmreihe*


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2019)

... wobei der Film gar nicht soooo schlecht ist und sogar, ich spoiler mal, eine witzige "Marvel"-Szene enthält.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2019)

"Weltweit belaufen sich die Einnahmen von Men in Black: International zwar auf zirka 102 Millionen Dollar, was jedoch noch immer unter den Produktionskosten in Höhe von 110 Millionen Dollar liegt."

Oje...nach einem Wochenende noch nicht eingespielt? Und daraus die Schlussfolgerungen:
"Angesichts dieser Zahlen scheint es zumindest fragwürdig zu sein, ob es noch weitere Episoden geben wird."

Oo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> "Weltweit belaufen sich die Einnahmen von Men in Black: International zwar auf zirka 102 Millionen Dollar, was jedoch noch immer unter den Produktionskosten in Höhe von 110 Millionen Dollar liegt."
> 
> Oje...nach einem Wochenende noch nicht eingespielt? Und daraus die Schlussfolgerungen:
> "Angesichts dieser Zahlen scheint es zumindest fragwürdig zu sein, ob es noch weitere Episoden geben wird."
> ...


Du vergisst das Marketing, die Verleihgebühren usw. Heutzutage muss ein Film mit hohem Werbeaufwand locker 150 - 200% seiner eigentlichen Produktionskosten dazu verdienen, ansonsten wird schnell die Reissleine gezogen.

Oder Schau mal in Richtung XMEN: Dark Phoenix. Dessen Zahlen sind geradezu katastrophal.


----------



## Sanador (17. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> "Weltweit belaufen sich die Einnahmen von Men in Black: International zwar auf zirka 102 Millionen Dollar, was jedoch noch immer unter den Produktionskosten in Höhe von 110 Millionen Dollar liegt."
> 
> Oje...nach einem Wochenende noch nicht eingespielt? Und daraus die Schlussfolgerungen:
> "Angesichts dieser Zahlen scheint es zumindest fragwürdig zu sein, ob es noch weitere Episoden geben wird."
> ...



Produktionskosten + Marketing werden vermutlich so 200 Millionen betragen und von den Einnahmen müssen ja auch die Kinos bezahlt werden. Daher sieht Erfolg anders aus! 

Edit: Ah, der *Sauerlandboy* war schneller!


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juni 2019)

Der Film wird etwa 300 Millionen einnehmen müssen, erst dann ist das Studio auf Null. Um wirklich wertvoll zu sein, müsste er also schon deutlich über 400 Millionen kommen.
Bei den mittelmäßig bis schlechten Kritiken wird das eher schwer werden. 
Heute ist es eben wirklich fast "normal" geworden für größere Budget-Produktionen über 500 Millionen einnehmen zu wollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Film wird etwa 300 Millionen einnehmen müssen, erst dann ist das Studio auf Null. Um wirklich wertvoll zu sein, müsste er also schon deutlich über 400 Millionen kommen.
> Bei den mittelmäßig bis schlechten Kritiken wird das eher schwer werden.
> Heute ist es eben wirklich fast "normal" geworden für größere Budget-Produktionen über 500 Millionen einnehmen zu wollen.


Dabei ist er mit 110 Mio. nichtmal ansatzweise so teuer wie die Marvel- oder DC-Filme. Aber wenn schon im eigenen Land kaum viel bei rum kommt und dort nicht mal die reiben Produktionskosten eingespielt werden ist das ein mehr als deutliches Zeichen dass der MiB-Trend längst verflogen ist (und der Wegfall Smiths doch schwerer wiegt als gedacht).


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2019)

Mal zusammengefaßt: Reboot ohne Will Smith und Tommy Lee Jones und der 4. Film (gefühlt langsam die Luft heraus). Mich wundert das nicht. Für mich gehören zu MIB die beiden Darsteller dazu. Die neuen mögen ok sein. Aber für mich ist es ohne Willl Smith und Tommy Lee Jones nicht das gleiche.

Das war schon bei ID4 Teil 2 der große Fehler auf Will Smith zu verzichten. Neben dem Punkt die Fans auf die Fortsetzung über 20 Jahre lang warten zu lassen.


----------



## Banana-OG (17. Juni 2019)

Nach dem bisher besten Teil 3 war dies zu erwarten. Klingt für mich ähnlich wie bei Ghostbusters.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2019)

Teil 3 ist der Beste?!  

Neeeeeeee.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal zusammengefaßt: Reboot ohne Will Smith und Tommy Lee Jones und der 4. Film (gefühlt langsam die Luft heraus). Mich wundert das nicht. Für mich gehören zu MIB die beiden Darsteller dazu. Die neuen mögen ok sein. Aber für mich ist es ohne Willl Smith und Tommy Lee Jones nicht das gleiche.[...]


... es ist kein Reboot. 

Die Neuen Darsteller kennst du übrigens auch, beide aus Thor.


----------



## HansHa (17. Juni 2019)

Ist halt wie beim Frauenfußball, warum soll man sich sowas ansehen, wenn es das auch in besser gibt? (Duck und weg )
Aber im ernst, wenn man die komplette Besetzung austauscht, muss man sich nicht wundern. War bei Ghostbusters ja das gleiche.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juni 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dabei ist er mit 110 Mio. nichtmal ansatzweise so teuer wie die Marvel- oder DC-Filme.



Und die müssen eben auch deutlich mehr einnehmen. Avengers: Endgame hat z.B. 350 Millionen gekostet. Mit Sicherheit noch deutlich mehr Marketing-Kosten als MiB. Alles unter einer Milliarde wäre da enttäuschend gewesen.
Man sieht ja wie schlecht das DC-Universum da steht, bzw. explizit die Batman-Superman-Reihe. Und die haben auch alle über 500 Millionen eingespielt. Bei den hohen Kosten für diese Blockbuster erwarten Studios heute eben extrem hohe Einnahmen. 
Und die werden an der Kinokasse gemacht, der Home Video-Markt bringt meistens nicht so viel ein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> War bei Ghostbusters ja das gleiche.



Wobei Ghostbusters wirklich ein kompletter Reboot war.
Hier spielt der Film ja schon im gleiche Universum, nur eben in England. Gegen solche Spin-Offs spricht imo nichts, wenn sie dann aber eben keine so gute Qualität haben, ist das natürlich doof.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich wundert das nicht. Für mich gehören zu MIB die beiden Darsteller dazu. Die neuen mögen ok sein. Aber für mich ist es ohne Willl Smith und Tommy Lee Jones nicht das gleiche.



Meine Rede...die früheren Teile haben sehr von der Interaktion/Reibungsfläche zwischen dem dauergrantelnden Tommy Lee Jones und dem überdrehten Will Smith gelebt.
Sozusagen das Markenzeichen der Serie.
Chris Hemsworth und Tessa Thompson mögen ja gute Darsteller sein, aber das allein reicht nicht um den Film zu tragen.
Es fehlt halt der oben genannte Faktor, insbesondere da das Thema ja nun nicht mehr neu ist und niemanden hinter dem Ofen hervorholt. 
Und da Banana-OG Ghostbusters erwähnt hat - ich denke der Film hätte mit fast den gleichen Schauspielerinnen auch gut funktionieren können.
Nämlich wenn sie noch die alten Haudegen hinzugecastet hätten, in Form von Großvater/Vater/Onkel - Enkelin/Tochter/Neffin Gespann, die versuchen den Nachwuchs einzuarbeiten und dabei hätte die Hauptzeit trotzdem weiterhin auf dem Nachwuchs liegen können.


----------



## HansHa (17. Juni 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wobei Ghostbusters wirklich ein kompletter Reboot war.
> Hier spielt der Film ja schon im gleiche Universum, nur eben in England. Gegen solche Spin-Offs spricht imo nichts, wenn sie dann aber eben keine so gute Qualität haben, ist das natürlich doof.


Ist den Fans egal, ob Reboot, Remake, Spinoff oder Fortsetzung. Wenn der Franchise-Name verwendet wird, erwarten die meisten eben die geliebten Schauspieler. Ich habe auch abgekotzt als im 2010er Nightmare on Elm Street kein Robert Englund eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## Frullo (17. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Teil 3 ist der Beste?!
> 
> Neeeeeeee.



Äh, doch - zumindest besser als Teil 2. Und wenn man von Teil 1 den "Origins"-Bonus abzieht, dann ist Teil 3 sogar deutlich der beste (der Besten, der Besten, Sir!  )


----------



## Weissbier242 (17. Juni 2019)

Wundert das jemanden? Teil 1 war noch lustig, Zwei und Drei waren doch schon Totalausfall. Wundert mich eher das die überhaupt einen vierten gemacht haben


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ist den Fans egal, ob Reboot, Remake, Spinoff oder Fortsetzung. Wenn der Franchise-Name verwendet wird, erwarten die meisten eben die geliebten Schauspieler.



Da würde ich widersprechen. Spin-Offs können durchaus funktionieren. Um ein Cinematic Universe aufzubauen braucht man sie sogar. 
Rogue One ist ein Spin-Off, das gut ankam (zugegeben immerhin mit Vader). Solange die Qualität stimmt, akzeptieren Fans neue Einträge in ein bekanntes Universum meiner Meinung nach.
Ghostbusters hat so gemacht, als gäbe es die alten Filme nicht. Und sogar noch lieblose Cameos eingebaut. Sowas kommt natürlich nicht gut an. Aber ein neuer Eintrag, der auch noch genug altbekanntes bietet, und das tut MiB sicherlich, kann denke ich auf jeden Fall gut ankommen.
Klar ist natürlich aber auch, dass im Falle von MiB Will Smith natürlich ein Faktor am Box Office ist.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh, doch - zumindest besser als Teil 2. Und wenn man von Teil 1 den "Origins"-Bonus abzieht, dann ist Teil 3 sogar deutlich der beste (der Besten, der Besten, Sir!  )


... also wir sind uns dahingehend einig, dass der 3. Teil besser als der 2. Teil ist. 

Aber MiB 1 war und ist eben schon "super", jedenfalls für mich. Für mich ist der 3. Teil auf einer Stufe mit dem 4. Teil, diesem ... und gaaaaaaaaaanz am Ende der zweite Teil. 

Trotzdem sollte man sich den 4. Teil anschauen und eine Chance geben, er ist eben auf seine Art und Weise ziemlich witzig.


----------



## HansHa (17. Juni 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Da würde ich widersprechen. Spin-Offs können durchaus funktionieren. Um ein Cinematic Universe aufzubauen braucht man sie sogar.
> Rogue One ist ein Spin-Off, das gut ankam (zugegeben immerhin mit Vader). Solange die Qualität stimmt, akzeptieren Fans neue Einträge in ein bekanntes Universum meiner Meinung nach.
> Ghostbusters hat so gemacht, als gäbe es die alten Filme nicht. Und sogar noch lieblose Cameos eingebaut. Sowas kommt natürlich nicht gut an. Aber ein neuer Eintrag, der auch noch genug altbekanntes bietet, und das tut MiB sicherlich, kann denke ich auf jeden Fall gut ankommen.
> Klar ist natürlich aber auch, dass im Falle von MiB Will Smith natürlich ein Faktor am Box Office ist.



Spin offs noch am ehesten, da hast Du wohl recht. Für mich persönlich ist sowas wie Better Call Saul aber das höchste der Gefühle, weil da wenigstens noch 2-3 der bekannten Schauspieler drin sind.


----------



## Frullo (17. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... also wir sind uns dahingehend einig, dass der 3. Teil besser als der 2. Teil ist.
> 
> Aber MiB 1 war und ist eben schon "super", jedenfalls für mich. Für mich ist der 3. Teil auf einer Stufe mit dem 4. Teil, diesem ... und gaaaaaaaaaanz am Ende der zweite Teil.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte man sich den 4. Teil anschauen und eine Chance geben, er ist eben auf seine Art und Weise ziemlich witzig.



Ich hatte sowieso vor, mir den 4. Teil im Kino anzusehen - schon nur weil eben der 3. Teil (für mich) derart überraschend gut war: Nach dem 2. Teil hatte ich eigentlich nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, dass man da noch was rausholen kann, aber die Story war mit der Zeitreise-Komponente äusserst erfrischend (als Will Smith mit den Cops diskutiert, habe ich mir vor Lachen fast in die Hosen gemacht, ebenso bei Andy Warhol), der Bösewicht hatte mehr Charakter als die Schnepfe aus dem 2. Teil (aber logischerweise nicht so viel wie Vincent d'Onofrios Cockroach!) und unsere beiden MIB's erhielten mehr Background-Story - deswegen ist er wohl mein Lieblingsteil der Reihe.

Aber persönlich stört es mich keineswegs, dass dieses Universum nun mit einer neuen Riege belegt wird. Meines Erachtens hätte sich MIB sogar noch besser als Fernsehserie gemacht. Ich finde die Idee dahinter nach wie vor reizvoll.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Spin offs noch am ehesten, da hast Du wohl recht. Für mich persönlich ist sowas wie Better Call Saul aber das höchste der Gefühle, weil da wenigstens noch 2-3 der bekannten Schauspieler drin sind.



Serien-Spin-Offs können natürlich noch einmal besser funktionieren. Man hat mehr Laufzeit, mehr Charaktere und mehr Storylines. Und damit mehr Möglichkeiten andere Aspekte der Handlung oder der Charaktere zu beleuchten.
Da jetzt immer mehr Studios ähnlich wie Marvel versuchen ein Cinematic Universe aufzubauen, werden Spin-Offs bei Filmen in den nächsten Jahren wohl auch noch populärer werden als sie es aktuell sind.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (17. Juni 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Film wird etwa 300 Millionen einnehmen müssen, erst dann ist das Studio auf Null. Um wirklich wertvoll zu sein, müsste er also schon deutlich über 400 Millionen kommen.
> Bei den mittelmäßig bis schlechten Kritiken wird das eher schwer werden.
> Heute ist es eben wirklich fast "normal" geworden für größere Budget-Produktionen über 500 Millionen einnehmen zu wollen.



Womit lassen sich solche Zahlen belegen? Das Studio selbst beziffert seine Kosten mit 110 Millionen. Normalerweise werden bei solchen Aussagen alle Unkosten bereits mit reingerechnet (also auch der Vertrieb / die Werbung); solche Zahlen werden ja am Ende veröffentlicht, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen = natürlich rechnet man da möglichst hoch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juni 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Womit lassen sich solche Zahlen belegen? Das Studio selbst beziffert seine Kosten mit 110 Millionen. Normalerweise werden bei solchen Aussagen alle Unkosten bereits mit reingerechnet (also auch der Vertrieb / die Werbung); solche Zahlen werden ja am Ende veröffentlicht, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen = natürlich rechnet man da möglichst hoch.



Nein, bei den 110 Millionen ist Marketing nicht dabei. Die Budget-Angabe bezieht sich üblicherweise lediglich auf die Kosten für das Machen des Films. 
Das erschließt sich auch relativ logisch, wenn du dir das Budget bestimmter Filme anschaust. Endgame mit seinem 350 Millionen-Budget z.B.: Nie im Leben beziffert diese Summe alle Kosten für Special Effects, Drehen, Schauspieler *und* Marketing. 
Dass ein Film wie MiB erst ab 300 Millionen Einspielergebnis erfolgreich wäre, liest du z.B. auch in Insider-Artikeln.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> [...] Meines Erachtens hätte sich MIB sogar noch besser als Fernsehserie gemacht. Ich finde die Idee dahinter nach wie vor reizvoll.


... ich übrigens auch, die Idee hat wirklich was. 

Wer mag mit (für!) uns das Drehbuch schreiben, welches wir (ich!) dann für richtig viel Schotter an ... äh ... Netflix & Co. verkaufen?!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens hätte sich MIB sogar  noch besser als Fernsehserie gemacht. Ich finde die Idee dahinter nach  wie vor reizvoll.





Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich übrigens auch, die Idee hat wirklich was.
> 
> Wer mag mit (für!) uns das Drehbuch schreiben, welches wir (ich!) dann für richtig viel Schotter an ... äh ... Netflix & Co. verkaufen?!



Tja, leider wird aus dem Schotter nix Rabowke , da war jemand damals (1997) schneller und hat das Ganze in Form einer Animationsserie gegossen, sie brauchen es sozusagen nur in "real" kopieren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-CCeiMIQhc

War gar nicht so schlecht...zumindest die paar Folgen in die ich mal reingezappt hatte. 
Gab laut imdb sogar 4. Staffeln...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juni 2019)

Ich sage mal so: der erste Teil war originell und witzig. dabei hätte man es dann auch mal lieber belassen. Und was die Erwartungen angeht: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob die Verantwortlichen bei Columbia Pictures dauernd Leuten begegnen, die eine Fortsetzung der MiB-Reihe herbeisehnen, mir passiert das jedoch äußerst selten...


----------



## Leuenzahn (17. Juni 2019)

Klar, der erste war kultig, da gab es dann sogar so MIB Partys in Diskos. 
Der zweite Teil war auch noch oke, aber MIB ist halt nur mit Smith und Jones.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juni 2019)

Ich liebe den ersten Teil, fand den zweiten Teil aber super enttäuschend, das war einer meiner größten Kinoflops. Den dritten habe ich mir dann wegen vieler nicht so toller Kritiken erst viele Jahre später angesehen und fand den wieder ausgezeichnet. 
Ich werden dem hier also auch eine Chance geben.


----------

